# IATSE Local Question.



## Tadd Tracker (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey everybody i had a quick question. I've been working as an over hire at local 17 as a stagehand for a good while now and have just been offered a card. I'm pretty sure i'm going to take it but i want to make sure of something first. From what i have read the union supports local transfers but its not as easy at it seems. I do not plan on living here all of my life and will eventually want to re locate. Some people say if you try to transfer to another local you have to start back on the c list and scrap from the bottom all over again. Ive also read that the locals in vegas and all the 700's have a rule where they pretty much have to take you if you want to transfer there and are a member and they automatically put you on the A list for a transfer fee of 500. I don't have a specific location in mind that i need to move to but i would like to live somewhere differently in the future and im not picky. My question is how hard is it to transfer, and would it be easier if ii'm open minded about the location? Thanks


----------



## chawalang (Mar 3, 2015)

There really is no blanket statement that can answer your question. The best thing to do is to contact the BA of the specific local you want to transfer to.

Each local has a different culture to it and how the approach transfers is different according to their bylaws. By different I mean this in a formal and informal way.

Word of advice, get your card and if you do relocate, leave on good terms and be honest do not lie about the situation.

The BA of the local of the new city you live in will call the BA from 17 to ask about you and they will be candid.

Also keep in mind that while a local may transfer you in, it doesnt mean they have to put you to work.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Mar 3, 2015)

Likewise, it depends on the labor in the local available. If it a big local, odds are that you will be starting over. However, some locals are desperate. I just got a cold call recently looking for basic labor and asking if I had any students that could jump in. As what was said above, make sure if you do leave, do so on good terms. A good referral always helps.


----------



## SteveB (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm unaware of any kind of carved in stone or formal "transfer" system in IATSE. It's up to the local. A lot depends on whether the local you are leaving as well as moving too have their own benefits plan (or use the International), which affects how and what you are transferring, other then basic membership. I've known folks as example who have dual membership in a Florida local as well as the Long Island local. Neither allows a transfer, each has a separate medical and benefits plan, neither counts the hours worked in another local towards time worked in the other. I've also known folks with membership in an outside local come and work in Local One and are essentially starting new, except that they are contributing to IA 1 already as they are the A2 on Broadway show.

It's my opinion that IATSE essentially screws it's members somewhat by not allowing a defined method of working in another local and having that time and money counted towards the home local you have a card with. Or some system that allows the P&W portion to be be used to the benefit of the member, which most certainly does not happen now.


----------



## porkchop (Mar 3, 2015)

If memory serves, if a local is accepting new members they have to accept a transfer to their local (this allows the really low digit locals to not accept you because they're not accepting new members most of the time). What that means when you get there is up to the local and pushing the issue is unlikely to make you any friends. I know of one person, at least, that spent 5 years as a member in good standing of 270 then switched to a different local and had to come up through that local's apprentice program meant for new stagehands. It might be a different story coming from 17 as ultimately your placement on the call list will probably be up to the BA at the local you'd transfer to.


----------



## Footer (Mar 3, 2015)

Same around here. We have 5 IA halls within 60 miles... and they don't even play well together... let alone transfer members. One of my buddies got picked up to A2 on a yellow card tour and needed his card. He called the Albany local to see if they would work with him and was denied. He is now an IA member out of New Orleans where the show teched. He would have never called the hall for work and would have always paid his dues... no one said IA halls are logical or play together well. There are locals that also run A/B/C call lists and pay differently depending what list you are on. If you make the A list you will be good to go and have a legit career. There are others that the BA will only hire their buddys... and if you have a falling out you are done. If you run against in the election you won't work again. 

It sounds like you are in a pretty organized hall, not all halls are like that. This is why many touring technician are under ACT cards. The local IA halls either don't have or don't have the desire to fill these yellow card shows that are going out. Therefore, the national has to step in so the producers can get qualified people who are members of IA to take these jobs.


----------



## SteveB (Mar 3, 2015)

porkchop said:


> If memory serves, if a local is accepting new members they have to accept a transfer to their local



Never seen or heard of this locally (no pun intended). There are 3 ways I'm aware of to get Local 1 membership:

1) Take the apprentice exam, get accepted, do your XX years at apprentice rate, get voted in. Your membership in another local is irrelevant and I've know quiet a few folks that had ACT cards and went to Local 1 on apprenticeships, their ACT membership irrelevant.

2) Work 3 consecutive years under Local 1 jurisdiction and contract, make $35,000 per year AND get voted in. Again, any prior or current membership in another IATSE local is irrelevant. That capitalized "AND" is important as I've also known some folks (in 2 different locals) that worked their 3rd consecutive year and got their hours cut as they neared their money for the final year, thus had to start over. So goes IATSE in the bad old days (haven't heard this kind of nonsense in a few years in all fairness to the locals). 

3) Get unionized - I.E. be working a venue and/or event that Local 1 wants under contract (this happened at my venue - 7 people got Local 1 cards - 5 are working steadily). They are willing to take new members in this instance, those new people will be paying the initiation fee, etc.... (as with the work 3 years method). I now of one instance where a friend who had membership in a Virginia local got in this way, his other membership was essentially ignored and he was probably lucky nobody asked him why he was working non-union in NYC with an IATSE card and then got unionized !. When he got voted into Local 1 he dropped his Virginia membership.


----------



## MikeJ (Mar 8, 2015)

Don't worry about it. Either you will move somewhere that will take you into the union, or to a city where you won't have the right last name, then you will have to get a job based on you actual skills and experiences.


----------

